# Pics



## MatPat (Mar 22, 2004)

I got a few good pics of some plants today and even one of a Bee Shrimp









L. aromatica









R. macrandra 'Green'
Ludwigia sp.









Ludwigia species









Ludwigia inclinata var. verticillata 'Cuba'









New Bee Shrimp on Anubias


----------



## HeyPK (Jan 23, 2004)

MatPat, You should be able to show the pictures in your post. What you have is:

img]http://farm3.static.flickr.com/2190/2133545577_10b81ac2d4.jpg[/img]

(You don't see this unless you are editing)

If you put in the missing bracket, it works.

[
















What is that slender stem plant in the background?

By the way, that is a magnificant _Limnophilia aromatica_ plant!


----------



## MatPat (Mar 22, 2004)

Thanks Paul, I tried it and it still didn't work until I selected the medium size of the pic. The large size doesn't seem to work. 

Thanks for the compliment on the L. aromatica. I seem to be having better luck with it with lowish NO3 levels.

The small stemmed plant in the background is (I believe) Rotala sp. 'Ceylon'. It grows like a weed, even in my non-CO2 shrimp tanks.


----------



## ohiodave (Nov 11, 2007)

Is that the 75? That tank is really growing in nice. Do you have any full shots of it?


----------



## MatPat (Mar 22, 2004)

It is the 75g, it's grown in quite nicely. It was getting a little overgrown so I took a bunch of plants out yesterday. I should have thought to snap a few pics of the whole tank before I did that. I will see if I can get a few full tank pics later this afternoon after the lights come on.


----------



## JRJ (Feb 9, 2005)

Hey Matt,

Do you still need some small cichlids for that tank?

BTW, what kind of camera are you using? Nice pics.

-Russ


----------



## MatPat (Mar 22, 2004)

JRJ said:


> Hey Matt,
> 
> Do you still need some small cichlids for that tank?
> 
> ...


Thanks Russ, those plants you gave me have really done well. The L. aromatica has done beautifully but it has taken the 'Cuba' a while to adapt to my tank conditions. You can see that only the very top of the Cuba (with the pink stem) is new growth. Most of the older growth is looking pretty bad right now.

Yeah, I'm still interested in those Cichlids you have. I must have forgotten to send you the e-mail 

The camera is a Nikon D50 with a Tamron 90mm F/2.8 macro lens.


----------



## MatPat (Mar 22, 2004)

Here's a pic of the whole tank










It is need of a trim and re-scape since I pulled a bunch of plants out of it yesterday but this pic will have to do for now 

If you want to see some bigger verisons of the pics I've taken recently you can go here
click on the pic you want to see and then click on all sizes and select large. Be warned, if you select original it may take a while to load. The pic above is over 3mb in it's original form.


----------



## deftones2015 (Dec 7, 2007)

Nice looking tank.


----------



## MatPat (Mar 22, 2004)

Thanks Brian, it looked a bit better yesterday and will probably look better after a trim tomorrow or Thursday.

Here are a few more pics I took today. If you can't tell, I finally figured out the macro lens and practice makes perfect as far as getting the lighting just right. All of the below pics (Except for the Rasboraras) were taken without the tripod (and not edited) so they aren't quite as clear as they should be but I still think they are pretty good.









R. heteromorpha









Cherry Shrimp feeding









Snowballs Shrimp feeding









Tiger Shrimp feeding


----------



## JRJ (Feb 9, 2005)

MatPat said:


> Tamron 90mm F/2.8 macro lens.


Nice glass man. 

-Russ


----------



## deftones2015 (Dec 7, 2007)

I like the shrimp too. I'm hoping to set up a 20gallon shrimp tank in the next month or so.


----------



## redstrat (Apr 3, 2006)

Excellent photos Matt!! thats some pretty impressive growth considering what was there during the November meeting!! looks like I need to make another trip to check it out the next time you host a SWOAPE meeting.


----------



## ohiodave (Nov 11, 2007)

That aromatica is fantastic.


----------

